# German Beer Bottles



## ElmerFudd (Dec 28, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance.  I know nothing about collecting bottles.  I have about 20 German beer bottles from the early 1970's.  
Collected them while in the Army. 
Are they collectable at all??  Not really worried about value, just don't want to throw them out if some collector might like to have them.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Someone would enjoy having them, finding them is the difficulty. There would be VERY limited interest in my opinion. You might try eBay if possible.
Jim


----------

